# The Place on the Bay email address?



## grest (Sep 2, 2006)

I've tried twice in the last couple of weeks, no response, with the address that worked for me previously.  Wanting to pay maintenance fees...can you tell me what address is working for you?  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## RayHoek (Sep 4, 2006)

*email*

This is the only one I have. 
Worked for me in the past.
Last email was May 2006

vacation@theplaceonthebay.co.za


----------



## grest (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks, Ray.
Yesterday I tried another address I found and it worked.  Here it is:  shareblock@theplaceonthebay.co.za
Connie


----------

